# Klausur Sps!! Ich Bitte um eure Hilfe



## Techniker1907 (24 Juni 2010)

Ich brauche Hilfe bei dieser Aufgabe:

Es ist ein (oder 2) FB zu entwerfen in dessen Bereich ein Prozentwert liegt. Das
Eingangssignal wird über einen Analogeingang eingelesen (0-10V) Die Ist –
Werte sollen auf Prozentwerte normiert werden (z.B. 0-100%) und als
Realwerte in Variablen abgelegt werden. Zur Anzeige werden 3 Meldeleuchten
P1 bis P3 verwendet. Die Meldeleuchten zeigen den Füllstand an
– kleiner 10% ist leer
- halber sollwert
- Sollzustand (blinkende Anzeige 2 sek. – Takt)
Die Sollwertvorgabe wird erreicht über 2 Taster die einen Vor –und
Rückwärtszähler bedienen und der Sollwert auf einem BCD- Ziffernfeld
angezeigt werden. Die Soll und Istwerte können in einer Variablentabelle
beobachtet werden.

Kann mir jemand dabei helfen??


----------



## vierlagig (24 Juni 2010)

stichworte (wenn es siemens sein soll)

FC105 scale
<R >R <=R >=R
Taktmerkerbyte


----------



## Larry Laffer (24 Juni 2010)

Klar kann dir geholfen werden ...
Wo hängt es denn ?
Was hast du zu dem Thema denn schon selbst verfasst ?


----------



## Techniker1907 (24 Juni 2010)

Ich verstehe die Aufgabe schon nicht. Ich weiß gar nicht wie ich anfangen soll. Unser Lehrer ist in Sps eine große Niete.  Wir arbeiten mit WinSps


----------



## Larry Laffer (24 Juni 2010)

A-Häm ...
Dann solltest du vielleicht mal mit deinem Lehrer sprechen ...
Das er das Thema nicht beherrscht kann ich mir nicht so recht vorstellen - vielleicht kann er es nur nicht gut vermitteln.

Aber grundsätzlich :
Vierlagig hat dir ja ein paar Stchpunkte genannt. Damit solltest du erstmal was anfangen können.
Ansonsten müßtest du dir Gedanken machen, wer die Note für die Arbeit bekommen soll, wenn wir sie für dich machen ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Techniker1907 (24 Juni 2010)

Naja, trotzdem danke


----------



## kpeter (24 Juni 2010)

*->Eingangssignal wird über einen Analogeingang eingelesen (0-10V)*

tja wie du sicher weist sollte der wert dann als int im bereich von 0 - 27648 vorliegen


*-> Die Ist – Werte sollen auf Prozentwerte normiert werden (z.B. 0-100%) *

eine einfache rechnung solltest du auch hinbekommen in fup sind ja die rechen operationen gut beschreiben

*->P1 bis P3 verwendet. Die Meldeleuchten zeigen den Füllstand an*
*– kleiner 10% ist leer*
*- halber sollwert*
*- Sollzustand (blinkende Anzeige 2 sek. – Takt)*

mit denn ganzen vergleichsbefehlen sollte das auch kein problem darstellen

*->Die Sollwertvorgabe wird erreicht über 2 Taster die einen Vor –und*
*Rückwärtszähler bedienen und der Sollwert auf einem BCD- Ziffernfeld*
*angezeigt werden. 
*
Vor/Rückwärtszähler auswählen die 2 taster dranlegen und dann denn DEZ ausgang mit einer variabel belegen und du hast deine bcd Darstellung

*->Die Soll und Istwerte können in einer Variablentabelle*
*beobachtet werden.*

Variabeln Beobachten Steuern wirst du sicher im Zielsystem finden und dort denn soll und ist wert einstellen 


_und eins finde ich immer das beste immer ist der andere an allen schuld _

_und immer sollen andere die hausübung oder schularbeit für einen machen_
_mach mal einen vorschlag wie du es machen könntest und dann reinstellunen und wir werden unse kommentare schon vermitteln_


----------



## bike (24 Juni 2010)

Techniker1907 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Aufgabe schon nicht. Ich weiß gar nicht wie ich anfangen soll.


Das klingt zumindest ehrlich. 



Techniker1907 schrieb:


> Unser Lehrer ist in Sps eine große Niete.  Wir arbeiten mit WinSps



Das nehm ich dir so nicht ab, wie willst du das beurteilen, wenn du es selber nicht besser kannst?

Hausaufgaben sind doch dazu da um das Erlernte zu verfestigen. Also ist zumindest die Grundlage vermittelt worden und den Rest musst du eben erarbeiten. 
Denkst du uns ist SPS Programmierung in die Wiege gelegt worden? Ich muß jeden Tag Probleme erkennen und dann lösen, das ist eben in dem Beruf so. 

bike

P.S: @Larry: Willst du nochmal Noten bekommen?


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 Juni 2010)

bike schrieb:


> @Larry: Willst du nochmal Noten bekommen?


 
Hallo Bike,
das verstehe ich gerade nicht ... auf die eine oder andere Art und Weise bekommen wir die doch ständig ...
Meine Intension war hier lediglich dem TE durch die Blume zu sagen, dass ich ihm nicht seine Arbeit mache und er sich hinterher dafür den Orden einheimsen kann (oder auch nicht). Du weißt, dass ich wirklich gerne helfe aber eben wirklich auch nur das ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## bike (25 Juni 2010)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Hallo Bike,
> das verstehe ich gerade nicht ... auf die eine oder andere Art und Weise bekommen wir die doch ständig ...


Habe ich mich undeutlich ausgedrückt, sorry.
Nach dem Studium dachte ich, dass die Zeiten für Noten vorbei sein sollten.
Und die Noten von den Kunden sind eh noch verwunderlicher als die in Schule und Studium. 



Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Meine Intension war hier lediglich dem TE durch die Blume zu sagen, dass ich ihm nicht seine Arbeit mache und er sich hinterher dafür den Orden einheimsen kann (oder auch nicht). Du weißt, dass ich wirklich gerne helfe aber eben wirklich auch nur das ...
> 
> Gruß
> Larry



Das habe ich auch so verstanden, so ist auch meine Sicht.
Mir geht es auf den Geist wenn ich zu jeder Aufgabe oder Problemstellung  mitbekomme, dass nicht allein ein Lösung sondern im Netz mit Tante g gesucht wird.
Wenn so die Zukunft sein sollte, dann gute Nacht Deutschland.


bike


----------



## kpeter (25 Juni 2010)

Ich kann euch nur eins sagen es gibt auch noch leute die was lernen wollen.

aber einige suchen immer denn leichtesten weg


----------



## ronnie.b (27 Juni 2010)

Hallo,
ich kann dir zum Thema SPS das Buch "Automatisieren mit SPS" von Wellenreuther/Zastrow empfehlen.
http://www.amazon.de/Automatisieren...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1277626329&sr=8-1

Dort sind solche Themen bestens behandelt.
Ich hatte Hr. Wellenreuther selbst als Lehrer in der Technikerschule. Der hat schon ziemlich viel Ahnung davon und in dem Buch ist alles bestens erklärt.


----------



## Techniker1907 (29 Juni 2010)

*Analogwertverarbeitung???*

Kann mir jemand mal bitte bitte erklären wie ich  bei der Aufgabe vorgehen muss?? Habe Probleme mit  Analogwertverarbeitung.Kann mir vielleicht jemand eine Internetseite  empfehlen wo ich über Analogwertverarbeitung nachlesen kann??
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Situationsbeschreibung:
Ein LKW soll mit Kies beladen werden. Dazu steht der LKW auf einer  Waage, die das Gewicht bis auf 1kg genau anzeigt. Der LKW soll 3,5Tonnen  wiegen und mit zusätzlichen 12 Tonnen beladen werden.
Die Waage liefert mit Hilfe eines Messumformers bei einem Gesamtgewicht  von 18 Tonnen einen Spannung von 10V. Bei einem Gewicht von 0kg wird  eine Spannung von 0V von der Waage geliefert.
Das Signal des Messumformers wird auf den Analogeingang PEW752 der SPS  gelegt( siehe Tabelle).
Ihre Programieraufgaben:
a) Wenn das Maximalgewicht des LKW´s (LKW und Zuladung) erreicht bzw.  überschritten ist, soll der Ausgang A0.1 zur Beendigung des Ladevorgangs  aktiviert werden.
b) Nur Gewicht des beladenen Gutes (Kies) soll auf einer BCD-Anzeige  angezeigt werden. Gehen Sie davon aus, dass der LKW stets 3,5 Tonnen  wiegt.

Bereich+/-10V   Digitalwert
Überlauf           >11,759              32767
Übersteuerungs-
Bereich             11,7589              32511
                       19,0004               27649
Nennbereich        10V                   27648
                         7,5V                 20736
                        -10V                 -27648


----------



## Larry Laffer (29 Juni 2010)

Hallo,
die Antwort dazu hast du im Beitrag #2 dieses Thread schon erhalten (FC105 - Scale).
Darüber hinaus würde das Thema aber auch mit der einfachen Anwendung des Dreisatz zu bewältigen sein.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Techniker1907 (29 Juni 2010)

Ok. Dann weiß ich bescheid. Danke


----------



## Techniker1907 (6 Juli 2010)

*Frage??*

Wie kann ich , wenn ich bei 20% ein 1 Signal habe und möchte bei 30 % das das 1 Signal wieder ausgeht. Wie kriege ich das hin. z.B: bei 20% soll die Lampe leuchten und bei 30% soll die Lampe ausgehen. Wie mache ich das??


----------



## marlob (6 Juli 2010)

siehe zweiten Beitrag in diesem Thema
Das sollte dich auf den richtigen Weg bringen können.


----------



## vierlagig (6 Juli 2010)

Techniker1907 schrieb:


> Wie kann ich , wenn ich bei 20% ein 1 Signal habe und möchte bei 30 % das das 1 Signal wieder ausgeht. Wie kriege ich das hin. z.B: bei 20% soll die Lampe leuchten und bei 30% soll die Lampe ausgehen. Wie mache ich das??



A = (x>20%) AND (x<30%)


----------



## marlob (6 Juli 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> A = (x>20%) AND (x<30%)


Das bezweifel ich das das stimmt
Wie wäre es mit >=


----------



## vierlagig (6 Juli 2010)

marlob schrieb:


> Das bezweifel ich das das stimmt
> Wie wäre es mit >=



krümelkacker ... würde normalerweise auch noch mit hysterese arbeiten um ein flackern zu verhindern ... aber es geht ja um das grundprinzip


----------



## Larry Laffer (6 Juli 2010)

@Techniker:
wie du vielleicht bemerkt hast ist das Feedback auf deine Beiträge eher spärlich.
Versuch es doch mal damit, dass du uns vorstellst, was du schon SELBST erstellt hast und an dem Beispiel zu konkreten Punkten um Hilfe bittest. Du wirst sehen ... mit ein bißchen Eigeninitiative läuft es hier gleich ganz anders ... (das hat jetzt nichts mit Arroganz zu tun ...)

Gruß
Larry


----------



## vierlagig (6 Juli 2010)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @Techniker:
> wie du vielleicht bemerkt hast ist das Feedback auf deine Beiträge eher spärlich.
> Versuch es doch mal damit, dass du uns vorstellst, was du schon SELBST erstellt hast und an dem Beispiel zu konkreten Punkten um Hilfe bittest. Du wirst sehen ... mit ein bißchen Eigeninitiative läuft es hier gleich ganz anders ... (das hat jetzt nichts mit Arroganz zu tun ...)
> 
> ...



spärlich? wieso? sind doch alle informationen gebündelt und knapp und klar drin. halt die technikervariante - leute bei denen ich davon ausgehe, dass sie mit prosa nichts anfangen können 

zumindest bei mir hat es aber auch mit arroganz zu tun


----------



## bike (7 Juli 2010)

Erstaunlich, dass es so sehr eilig war am 24.06.  und bis heute noch keine eigene Programmzeile hier? 

Also kann es nicht so echt dem TE wichtig sein. 

bike


----------

